# Bellator 84 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 84 takes place in 2 days December 14th at 6:30 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 11 fights before the event starts. If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. 




> Rich Hale vs. Alexander Volkov
> Dave Jansen vs. Marcin Held
> Joe Vedepo vs. Louis Taylor
> Jack Hermansson vs. Daniel Vizcaya
> ...




Picks sent by:

IcemanCometh
SmackyBear
kantowrestler


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in for the win! lol


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in. Trying to win back to back weeks. :thumb02:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I am in...is Hale/Volkov for the HW title seeing how Conrad retired to go milk cows? Sucks Martinez/Shahbulataev had to get pushed back but given the reason for the move I understand completely.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The heavyweight title question is a good one.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 84 pick results for...

IcemanCometh


> Hale *Wrong*
> Held (Fight scrapped)
> Vedepo *Wrong*
> Hermansson *Wrong*
> ...


kantowrestler


> Richard Hale *Wrong*
> Dave Jansen (Fight scrapped)
> Felice Herrig *Right*
> Quinton McCottrell *Wrong*
> ...


SmackyBear


> Alexander Volkov *Right*
> Marcin Held (Fight scrapped)
> Joe Vedepo *Wrong*
> Jack Hermansson *Wrong*
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> MAIN (MTV2, 8 p.m. ET)
> Alexander Volkov def. Richard Hale via unanimous decision (49-46, 49-46, 49-46, 49-46) - wins vacant heavyweight title
> Louis Taylor def. Joe Vedepo via KO (punch)
> Daniel Vizcaya def. Jack Hermansson via split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28)
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing again. And the winner is ... , IcemanCometh. Get ready for incoming prize credits. Very close between you three that was great. :thumb02:

We can play again next month if you guys want to for Bellator 85.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm up for it.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Did my picks not get sent in time?

I would have lost anyway, just checking.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

May this year be a good one for Bellator.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I am totally in. Funny watching the broadcast I DVRed I thought I had lost...nice surprise.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wish I could just get it so I could get the DVR.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I wish I could just get it so I could get the DVR.


Well if you have Spike then you will be getting it. I watch it on Epix. Why don't you get it?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No cable.


----------

